# My road dog laura..



## Pearlu (Jul 11, 2016)

Last I heard from she was in ocean beach San Diego, then San Diego jail now she's in central California prison! Anybody know what happened to my road dog Laura Copeland!?!?!?


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 11, 2016)

This Laura is in jail awaiting a murder trial:

https://squattheplanet.com/threads/any-news-on-scary-laura.20325/#post-194004


----------



## gypsy75 (Jul 12, 2016)

She is in the Placer County Jail and her next court date is 9/12/2016 at 10:00:00 AM DEPT 42/Roseville Court


----------



## Pearlu (Jul 16, 2016)

That's the wrong Laura, my road dogs name is Laura Elizabeth Copeland, she was in San Diego(ocean beach) since our last trip, but now she's in central California women's prison.. if anyone from San Diego or the ocean beach area has any more info on when she will be getting released and Such..


----------



## cacotechny (Jul 18, 2016)

I know this isn't directly helpful, but try calling the prison. They might not give you too much info depending on who answers the line, but they'll give you an inmate #. 
If she isn't getting out super soon, you can write her - just put her # after her name.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 18, 2016)

Inmate locator, yup she's in there.

Gives her # so you can contact her.

http://inmatelocator.cdcr.ca.gov


----------



## cacotechny (Jul 18, 2016)

The internet is wonderful! 

Never underestimate the power of a phone call though.

Selfishly this gives me a chance to tell a funny story. Trying to contact a friend years back I had to keep calling the jail. They kept hanging up on me. You see, in order to look up an inmate they had to search by the first 3 letters of a last name. In the case of my friend, those letters are P-O-T. 

>It's me again - DON'T HANG UP! I'm dead serious - please search your computer for POT.​
>>.....oh well look at that, he is here!​


----------

